# One puppy or two??



## jarthcpa (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I have found someone who has 3 puppies she wasn't expecting from her cockapoo. The are 2nd generation cockapoos. I have 3 kids and they are desperately wanting 2 of the dogs (both male.) I work out of my house and my kids are older---so I am thinking we are ready. Many people say we are crazy as the dogs will bond to each other and not us. Any advice is much appreciated. As a family we really want them both.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

1 pup is more than enough. some people never have a problem with two sibling pups, but i have seen with my own eyes with several owners when it has gone sevearly wrong to the point that the dogs are ripping eachother apart and the owners getting hurt trying to seporate them. 

i would never recomend two pups from the same litter, by all means get a second pup in a couple of months we had an 11 week gap between Gypsy and Inca. 

so defonetly 1 pup


however if yoi are still set on 2 make sure they spend lots of time apart, seperet at training most of their walks give them lots of one on one with the family. 


also remember that with older kids they are starting to go off and do their own thing, or wanting to move out, will the dog go with them or stay with you whos dog is it. remembering dogs choose pepple themselves, my mum wanted echo but echo picked me and loves to be by my side.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

another thing if you do get 2 get them both nutered at 6 months, if your vet wont do it find a vet who will. to many people leave it till after a year old with siblongs and only endup cooling the problem a little rather than solving it


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I would agree with Kendal about getting 1 pup, training it and getting into a good routine, etc, and if you still want another then do that afterwards.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree I know its hard to leave one or infact choose one but I think your head needs to rule your heart it would be such a shame if it turned out not to be the pleasurable addition to your family that you had hoped, good luck x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

If you really want 2 dogs i would strongly advise you to get them seperately,perhaps 8 months to a year apart,getting 2 pups together especially boys could end in heartache having to rehome one once they reach sexual maturity.They do bond with each other more and training is extremely difficult.I know its not easy if you see 2 that you like but if you wait until getting a 2nd dog it will be so much easier


----------



## jarthcpa (Jun 18, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there, 

I agree with all of the above... but I am living proof that young dogs can mix well together, I had a 6 month old male, then introduced a 6 week old female puppy and adopted a 5 month old female, all cockapoos, all from different litters and they are fab, it was hard graft and I don't work, so this needs to be considered, plus I walked around looking like a mess for approx 6 weeks  

Although I know a few families that had two dogs from the same litter and to be honest it only works sometimes ... most end sadly with rehoming one of the dogs, and two males can be hard work.

Two dogs seemed easier for me, as they play together and I was not needed as a plymate for just one dog, but there is a slight age difference in my dogs and they are from different litters, so maybe I was just lucky.

Also many breeders would not recommend having two dogs from the same litter and will not sell two dogs!

I hope this helps, and whatever you decide I am sure you will make the right choice for you and your family.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

JoJo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I agree with all of the above... but I am living proof that young dogs can mix well together, I had a 6 month old male, then introduced a 6 week old female puppy and adopted a 5 month old female, all cockapoos, all from different litters and they are fab, it was hard graft and I don't work, so this needs to be considered, plus I walked around looking like a mess for approx 6 weeks
> 
> ...


hey jojo im not saying two young dogs dog get on, Gypsy and Inca were only 11 weeks apart. but full siblings from the same litter a hole different ball game particuaraly with boys. i know some brothers that get on fab, but that may just be luck or that they hav had dogs for years and spend alot of time with the owners sisters 4 Weimaraner. they are also both nutered. 

but i have seen the damege to both owner and dogs trying to brake up a fight betwee brothers, 


so get a pup and enjoy that pup even having 3 before we got Delta we still forgot how much work was invalved. we have a member with two sisters who was having problems toilet training the two sister. which is another isue, if you have two un nutered makes in the house and both are domenent you will probably have an isue with them cocking their leg in the house. a n ightmair to stop once it starts.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I totally agree Kendal ..


----------

